

Founders Of Posterous, Heyzap And Etacts On Getting Funded By Y Combinator - covercash
http://mixergy.com/posterous-heyzap-etacts/

======
covercash
They were just on Mixergy this afternoon, definitely worth checking out for
those that missed it. Props to Andrew for getting this posted so quickly!

------
dustingetz
get at it now folks, mixergy has a paywall after a video is a week old!

------
jayair
Good stuff, liked it a lot.

And I did not know it Posterous as in preposterous as opposed to post-erous.

